# Crane for loading main line machine?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Is this a stupid idea? A 14' box with a ramp can be hard finding room at times. There's one guy who runs out of a pickup who installed one, and demonstrated how it worked for me. Slow, but saves the back. There is no way I'd try to lift mine right up without some sort of help, so I'm considering getting this one. Seems to be the best buy with the winch option I want. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_74569_74569 about $250 shipped.

Thoughts?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Take a look at bumper crane

http://westernmule.com/bumper_cranes.html?gclid=CLKxhdLn3scCFZKGfgodedUGuQ


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Take a look at bumper crane
> 
> http://westernmule.com/bumper_cranes.html?gclid=CLKxhdLn3scCFZKGfgodedUGuQ


I did see those, and other products by them. That would be sweet, but bank account says not anytime soon. I might be able to swing it, but I have a pretty conservative stance when it comes to money going out. Granted, you have to pay for quality, but sometimes you have to work in stages. I wanted a M-300, but settled for a K-750. Eventually I'll have a 300 and use the 750 as a back up, but I gots what I gots and it works well enough.

This a project for next month. This month is getting the truck DOT kosher and organized the way I want it.

I have more than enough room right now to have a crane inside the box... at least until I figure out if I want a truck mounted jetter or not, but that's years away at this point. Camera first.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to have one and mounted a winch on it. Worked great.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Drive to Chicago I'll give you one. Takin up space in my Garage-never gonna install it


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Drive to Chicago I'll give you one. Takin up space in my Garage-never gonna install it


Might just take you up on that, about a three hour drive each way.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

http://m.harborfreight.com/12-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-60731-10018.html

I just put that one in the back of my kuv. I haven't actually tried it yet. 

I also got this winch to mount on it: http://m.harborfreight.com/2500-lb-atvutility-electric-winch-with-wireless-remote-control-61297.html

The crane instructions say you aren't supposed to lift anything using the crank winch, but a little piece of paper isn't the boss of me!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Green Country said:


> http://m.harborfreight.com/12-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-60731-10018.html
> 
> I just put that one in the back of my kuv. I haven't actually tried it yet.
> 
> ...


I was looking at that setup too. That winch goes on sale for $70 9/15-9/28.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I got it for $59. Check their website from your phone while you're in the store. They have some deals on there that aren't advertised in store.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've seen some amazing discounts before too. Their air hose reel I picked up for $30! Long story short, sold it when I thought I'd never use it again.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought one from grainger for my box. I took it back and used the ramp instead. It was waaaaaay slow to load.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Check out spitzlift but make sure your looking at the 'strap style', that's what we have on all of our trucks, chevy van front with royal and kuv enclosed service bodies, and man are they handy, its got a remote and you can adjust the angle of the lift arm with a pull pin and it helps alot to be able to adjust it. I use it primarily for my 1065 and go3500 cart jetter but water heaters, and i work on alot of pumps systems so they work really well with the heavy ass pit lids, and heavy ass pumps(3to 6inch discharge) and ive used it for alot of weird random stuff over the years, pulled a broken cable(not my cable) out of a line with it....used it to pull pex thru a old copper line, the list goes on their awesome and not to mention it saves your back daily!!!! Highly recommended from me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Spitz lift will set you back a small fortune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_74569_74569 about $250 shipped.
> 
> Thoughts?


I got this one and put a winch motor on it, other than the jack leaking a little oil here and there it's been perfect.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> I got this one and put a winch motor on it, other than the jack leaking a little oil here and there it's been perfect.


Whoops,,, i just remembered I had to weld on a new pully,,,, it's cheap but since the repair it's been working great. If money is an issue consider it,, but there are better options. 
I know of a plumber who uses a pully strategically placed at the roof inside and with the use of a little ramp pulls it up.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can definitely see the disadvantage of being slow with the jack or even a hand winch, but I'd rather be slow than mess up my back loading a 200 pound machine 3 foot up by myself when the ramp just isn't an option. 

I do like the looks of the Northern Tool one over the HF one. HF, with the winch, would run close, cost wise, with the NT with a manual winch.

I don't give out credit to customers, but I do bill a few, should be getting paid up by the end of the week. Although I'm half tempted to use my credit card... But my goal is to run a debt free company.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have an electric hoist at the back of my truck. Can't imagine not having it. Every now and then I have the desire to to take my 400 lbs cart jetter off the truck. I can't imagine trying to hand crank it manually. Unless you don't foresee ever having the need to lift something as heavy I'd opt for an electric one.


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Whatever you decide on getting, just make sure its something your gonna use everytime, dont get a hand crank system cause its a few hundred cheaper and one day while in a rush...its 530pm and you gotta get to another mainline across town so you dont use it and hurt your back or injure someone else.......... this is one peice of equipment i wouldnt go the" cheaper route" and i personally would splurge and get something really nice like a spitzlift or another similiar setup......to me this is a safety thing and my body and back and that of others that i work with are not comparable to money, nor are we replacable. Plus if you get hurt then your outta work and up sh1ts creek without a paddle and a hurt back lol. Thats just my 2cents....... once i go out on my own in the near future i will be purchasing a spitzlift......


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

LAsercut said:


> Check out spitzlift but make sure your looking at the 'strap style', that's what we have on all of our trucks, chevy van front with royal and kuv enclosed service bodies, and man are they handy, its got a remote and you can adjust the angle of the lift arm with a pull pin and it helps alot to be able to adjust it. I use it primarily for my 1065 and go3500 cart jetter but water heaters, and i work on alot of pumps systems so they work really well with the heavy ass pit lids, and heavy ass pumps(3to 6inch discharge) and ive used it for alot of weird random stuff over the years, pulled a broken cable(not my cable) out of a line with it....used it to pull pex thru a old copper line, the list goes on their awesome and not to mention it saves your back daily!!!! Highly recommended from me.



Same here mostly my main line machine a K7500 with a 125' of 3/4" cable 
but also used it for pulling water heaters, and one time a 80 gal well water pressure tank


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Drive to Chicago I'll give you one. Takin up space in my Garage-never gonna install it


The week is booking up. I sent a PM with my number, 3 1/4 each way for me, just under $100 cost in gas. Let me know, as said, lunch is on me.


----------

